# automatisierter Programmupdate



## OasisCritter (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

es geht um folgendes Programm:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/97526-vokabel-trainer.html

Ich will jetzt versuchen, ein Menüeintrag zu erstellen, durch den nach neuen Updates gesucht werden soll. Ich hab eine Domain + Webspace und eine Web-SQL-DB. Allerdings weis ich nicht so richtig wie ich das machen soll. :bahnhof: Kennt jemand viell. eine Musterlösung (bzw. Musterbeispiel) für sowas?

Danke


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (13. Apr 2010)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/73235-updatemanager.html


----------



## OasisCritter (13. Apr 2010)

Nee, das ist nicht das was ich suche...  Es öffnet ja nur eine Website sobald ein Update verfügbar ist. Mal ganz nebenbei, dass kann man auch viel kürzer schreiben.:autsch: Das was ich meine, muss es doch auch für Java-Anwendungen geben. Man findet es doch in fast jedem C/C++ -Programm, den Menüeintrag "*Nach updates suchen...*"


mfg


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (14. Apr 2010)

Verstehe ich nicht. Der Codeschnipsel sucht doch nach Updates. Was Du mit der Information machst ist unabhängig davon. Du kannst ja statt eine Webpage zu öffnen irgendetwas anderes machen, z. B. einen Installer aus dem Netz laden und starten.


----------



## Mc Noise (10. Mai 2010)

Normalerweiße fragt man einen Server ob es ein Update gibt, so wie es dort auch geschiet, falls es eins gibt, lädst du einfach eine zip Datei herunter mit den neuen Dateien und dann beim nächste Programm Start entpackst du einfach diese Datei.


----------



## Landei (10. Mai 2010)

Warum benutzt du nicht WebStart?

Java Web Start Overview


----------



## OasisCritter (10. Mai 2010)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Warum benutzt du nicht WebStart?
> 
> Java Web Start Overview



Weil ich nicht genau weis wie das funktioniert. Habe dieses JNLP6 (100Kb) runtergeladen, weis aber nix damit anzufangen. Und wie ich mein Programm in dieses JavaWebStart integrieren kann auch nicht.
Für Tipps oder einem schnellen Tut. wär ich dankbar 

MfG


----------



## Landei (11. Mai 2010)

Deploying a Java Web Start Application (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment > Java Web Start)


----------

